# Pet Breeders



## PJKENDALL (Jul 17, 2011)

I am looking for a reputable and trustworthy puppy breeder in Singapore. Many I have contacted via classifieds, etc. have turned out to be obviously scammers and the puppy 'farms' I've read about don't have wonderful conditions. I would love to have a recommendation that I could trust.

Can anyone recommend a breeder for the following toy breeds: Maltese, Yorkie or Westie?

Thanks so much!


----------

